# will 240sx headers fit my d21?



## bigal07 (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a 1991 d21 4x4 and i found a pair of 240sx headers and think they will fit but my dad does not think they will and i havent been able to find any measurements for the 240sx headers


----------

